# "O you of little faith, wherefore did you doubt?" Matthew 14:31



## Gesetveemet (Mar 13, 2010)

> Doubting faith is not doubtful faith. If the believer has not the faith of assurance, he may have the faith of reliance, and that will take him to heaven. All the doubts and fears that ever harassed a child of God cannot erase his name from the Lamb's book of life, nor take him out of the heart of God, nor shut him out of glory. "Unbelief," says Rutherford, " may perhaps tear the copies of the covenant which Christ has given you; but He still keeps the original in heaven with Himself. Your doubts and fears are no parts of the covenant; neither can they change Christ."
> 
> "The doubts and fears of the elect," remarks another, "are overruled by almighty grace to their present and eternal good; as conducing to keep us humble at God's footstool, to endear the merits of Jesus, and to make us feel our weakness and dependence, and to render us watchful unto prayer." . . .



*MORNING THOUGHTS,
or DAILY WALKING WITH GOD*
By Octavius Winslow, Leamington, Dec. 1856

MARCH 13




.


----------



## TimV (Mar 13, 2010)

> Your doubts and fears are no parts of the covenant; neither can they change Christ."



Is there any other way to understand the Covenant without either being blind to your own sin or to be overwhelmed by what you see of your sin? I for one am glad the Covenant isn't a contract where both parties have to bring something of value to the table.


----------



## dudley (Mar 13, 2010)

TimV said:


> > Your doubts and fears are no parts of the covenant; neither can they change Christ."
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any other way to understand the Covenant without either being blind to your own sin or to be overwhelmed by what you see of your sin? I for one am glad the Covenant isn't a contract where both parties have to bring something of value to the table.



Amen my PB brother! We who are Calvinist Protestants and of the Reformed Faith know we are saved by Him who died for our sins and we do not have to do more than place our faith in Him. I was a Roman Catholic once and I had to do good works , my part of the contract, not just faith to be saved. The Protestant doctrine of Justification is not only salvation it is the most joyous and freeing experience for men. I do good works because I follow the Lord and the scriptures not because I have a contract to fulfill. I am thankful I am a Reformed Protestant and no longer a Roman Catholic!


----------



## TimV (Mar 13, 2010)

Yes, the FV teaching reminds me of the saying about a dog returning to his own vomit. Great post, G.


----------

